# J523 firmware 3D0 919 278 SW0223 Infotainment service



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

I was searching for this cd without success.
Now that i had it, i want to share it.

Keep in mind, it must be burned with Clone cd by choosing the ccd file inside, at lowest speed, on audio cd, otherwise the cd will not be good.



https://files.fm/u/9wfkd8mz#_


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

kicku said:


> I was searching for this cd without success.
> Now that i had it, i want to share it.
> 
> Keep in mind, it must be burned with Clone cd by choosing the ccd file inside, at lowest speed, on audio cd, otherwise the cd will not be good.
> ...


How interesting....
I wonder what's revision it's in mine...
It's a trick to fetch that data, isn't it?
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes, indeed.
When you put inside the cd, (in the navi unit), first will check if your upgrade cd it's a higher version, if not will abort with message telling you you don't need to update.
If it's start to upgrade, JUST LET THE CAR WITH ENGINE STARTED / RUNNING AND DON'T TOUCH ANYTHING TILL THE END.
I've heared about cases where took 3 hours to finish the upgrade.


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

kicku said:


> Yes, indeed.
> When you put inside the cd, (in the navi unit), first will check if your upgrade cd it's a higher version, if not will abort with message telling you you don't need to update.
> If it's start to upgrade, JUST LET THE CAR WITH ENGINE STARTED / RUNNING AND DON'T TOUCH ANYTHING TILL THE END.
> I've heared about cases where took 3 hours to finish the upgrade.


 that's 2.4 liters of diesel. 
Ok got it.
If I remember correctly, it should be a way to read current version. 
A long press on maintenance I think. 
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

I purchased that CD twice. 

I've used it a few times. One car took a long time. The others reasonably short. All 2005.

I have to use it again after I study up on the 2004. 2004 variants can be more trickey.


----------



## johnnyjiang (Feb 24, 2014)

What is the benefit of updating the software?


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

Seems to fix the loop booting problem. Have no idea how and what it does really...
I have a J523 unit still waiting to apply this update, then i will know if really does something good on not.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ns-Too-Slow-quot/page3#/topics/2098750?page=8

Posts 45 to 71 give some thoughts. 

The is another excellent link that involved johnt26 and paneuropean.


----------



## RocketVol (Oct 7, 2014)

You can also check the SW version number with VCDS. When you scan Address 07 the number to the right of "Component: ZAB COCKPIT XXXX" is the SW version


Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT *0223* 
Coding: 0500325
Shop #: WSC 07218 444 59374
VCID: 285FC79F987A2C05DD-5140

On the picture of the disc it shows SW0223/SW0168...I believe, if my memory works, that the SW0168 is the version of the Nav software, but might be remembering that wrong.

John


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

You are correct John.


----------



## RocketVol (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks Steve, as I get older things start to fade! I actually have 2 versions of the J523 software running. On 8229, which had its J523 replaced with the newer version sometime in the past, I have version 0223. And in 7834 the J523 is running version 0188. But 7834 still has the original J523 with the Nav Set button and no phone button...and it still works great! There are a couple of differences, but nothing really operational that I can use. I believe the original J523 with the older software is closer to the European versions that had options NAR cars could not get. I have labels for TPMS on and off, the solar roof, and RDS Text. But they are all greyed out and not functional, where as on the newer software they don't even exist. 

John


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

RocketVol said:


> Thanks Steve, as I get older things start to fade! I actually have 2 versions of the J523 software running. On 8229, which had its J523 replaced with the newer version sometime in the past, I have version 0223. And in 7834 the J523 is running version 0188. But 7834 still has the original J523 with the Nav Set button and no phone button...and it still works great! There are a couple of differences, but nothing really operational that I can use. I believe the original J523 with the older software is closer to the European versions that had options NAR cars could not get. I have labels for TPMS on and off, the solar roof, and RDS Text. But they are all greyed out and not functional, where as on the newer software they don't even exist.
> 
> John


John, where are the labels for the solar roof and RDS text? I have 0188 on both of mine. 

Mine seem to have limited RDS capability (they show limited info for some radio stations). I don't think all stations broadcast RDS information but I see descriptions for some stations. 

-Eric


----------



## RocketVol (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Eric
This is an original J523 so maybe it is in the firmware and not the software. But here is what I see that not on the newer J523 with 0233 S/W version

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f0ibavv7kiablsj/20180415_184514.jpg?dl=0
This is on the Climate - Other screen, you can see Solar Ventil. in the upper right corner


https://www.dropbox.com/s/zwc8nd5suyp37a1/20180415_184527.jpg?dl=0
This is the RDS Run Text Button, it looks like it works but it doesn't

https://www.dropbox.com/s/05sddvfaq9kncoo/20180415_184617.jpg?dl=0
And here is the TPMS, I don't have this one up and running yet, but in the upper left there is the ON/OFF button, then below that is "Pressure Info" then on the right side you can partially see the words "System Switched Off"

Sorry about links instead of pictures, was trying to link them in but it wasn't working. 

Those are the deltas I have found between the 2 units. Maybe S/W but sounds like firmware if you don't see them

John


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks John,

7579 had the TPMS On/Off ghosted when I bought it and the fuse was missing. I believe it went away when I put a fuse in the slot.

The RDS one looks familiar and I think I had no luck with it either. I see yours also displays partial station descriptions.

I have never driven a car in an area with full RDS capability with an RDS radio so I don't know what to look for. I know satellite radio has descriptions but don't know if it uses the RDS protocol.

I'll have to check tomorrow for the Solar vent and Residual heat.


-Eric


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

*Just a tidbit...*

So I've found something interesting regarding these J523's. At least with what has happened to me.

The car's original unit (NAR) was software 0223. This seems to be the standard, judging by this chart I found here:
Part Number Infotainment Nav Computer Application Notes
3D0 919 277 0188 0147 Old NAR J523; RoW Latest version for older NAR infotainment units
3D0 919 278 0223 0168 New NAR J523; RoW Latest publicly available in North America
3D0 919 278 B 0253 0188 New NAR J523; RoW Latest publicly available in Europe, works in NAR
PhaetonNavSW9923 9923 9968 New NAR J523 only Dealer-only part, fixes corrupt RDS crash in NAR

So the original unit had 0223, and it had the INFO and MAP hard keys.
My replacement J523 was a ROW version, and it had 0223 as well. It has all the same buttons I have now (NAVI, AC, FM/AM, TP, etc...)
My replacement for my replacement J523 (the current one) is also a ROW version but it has software 0253. I don't notice any differences when using it, except that every time it turns on the screen initially flickers before displaying an image. Odd...

Hopefully the new software will keep it from dying like the last 2. Starts to get expensive after a while. lol

John


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Useful info John, thanks for posting.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Found the proper photo in case formatting went odd.









Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoltan99 (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.corners.plus.com/downloads/TB2025707v911107_Nav_Software_Flash.pdf


https://workshop-manuals.com/volksw...n_system_is_non-responsive/reboots/page_2006/


----------



## zoltan99 (Jul 22, 2013)

In the TSB, PhaetonNavSW9923 is listed as a Tool, not a Part. This means you can't go and order it. They'll have to go to their tools rental/purchase people which is a dealer-only process.


----------



## zoltan99 (Jul 22, 2013)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ct-vehicle-position&p=111580377#post111580377


----------



## DugSms (Apr 23, 2018)

Is there any way to rehost or renew this file? It looks like the link expired.


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

Send me a PM with your email, i will send the file by email.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Still available from VW. 

https://parts.vw.com/p/CDROM/51599005/3D0919278.html

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/cdrom/3d0919278/

https://www.vwpartsoutlet.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-cdrom-3d0919278

I was going to buy it but mine are 2004s and I want my buttons to be correct. 

I may buy it for future Phaetons though.


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

Rehosted

https://files.fm/u/xeted9he#_


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

kicku said:


> I was searching for this cd without success.
> Now that i had it, i want to share it.
> 
> Keep in mind, it must be burned with Clone cd by choosing the ccd file inside, at lowest speed, on audio cd, otherwise the cd will not be good.
> ...


Thanks for sharing. My unit in my 05 V8 has started to loop reboot and remain on after the car is shut off. Very annoying! 

Anyway, I haven't had any luck burning a CD. I've used CloneCD and used (I think) the suggested settings including burning as an audio CD and at 1x speed. I've tried it a few diff times using diff computers in case a burner is wonky. My NAV unit won't accept the discs - spits back out after about 10 seconds or so. Any suggestions for successful burning or perhaps a particular type of blank disc to use?

Thank you. My unit is a "ZAB COCKPIT 0220" unit according to my VAG-COM scan - my car is an early 2005 (#184). So I'm hopeful the update may cure my issue.....my NAV is 168.


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

I think you should burn it on a audio CD using data format.
Audio format sounds wrong too me.
Try to use a light disc not a dark blue or red or any other dark color.

A light cd reflects the laser better and it could be the difference if the player is a bit used.

Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

You must burn as data cd but on audio cd disc. The audio cd disc has higher reflectivity capacity than the data cd disc.
You must select the ccd file first, then the clonecd program will do the job. Pay attention to freeware / shareware version, will not burn the entire disc.
Already tryed to burn the image and on my european P 2005 it's working with the burned cd.
You must put the cd into the nav unit to make it work.
Maybe your nav unit it's a little worn.


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

New upload, the last gone expired.

https://files.fm/u/x7ussanh#_


----------



## siti (Aug 4, 2018)

kicku said:


> New upload, the last gone expired.
> 
> https://files.fm/u/x7ussanh#_


pls upload again,thanks!


----------



## siti (Aug 4, 2018)

pls upload again,thanks!


----------



## jquirosr (Oct 10, 2018)

Please.

Upload it again. Not found anywhere

Thanks


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

*mega link*

Due to the continous emails from various users, i will try to make it available through mega site.
I hope it will not expire soon.

https://mega.nz/#!PJklXCzS!Ozlvzkx7lakqS04uGjX3TARXylXK9KRiUjEGDXerwyw

Probably those in need for this file will need to register prior to download the file.


----------



## ElSmoko (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you. I just downloaded that file, and it was a 40MB 7z file called "firmph protected game mode ". Extracted the file and it was a corrupted disc image


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

ElSmoko said:


> Thank you. I just downloaded that file, and it was a 40MB 7z file called "firmph protected game mode ". Extracted the file and it was a corrupted disc image


As I wrote before, YOU MUST burn the files with clone cd software, otherwise will not work. And you MUST CHOOSE the CCD file. The files have inside corrupted data ( which is a protection ), DO NOT burn with other software or mount as virtual image because will not work.

Here you have the MD5 checksum for the 3 files inside of the archive.

The .ccd file : d13a39a6f032a5d8d7941d82e92380ea
The .img file : 6b6ed8ce68ab42111c385064206d964e
The .sub file : 87acd0f7accddbb008def272c404a4a4

I did use CloneCD Version 5.3.1.4


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

I will try to make a torrent with these files also, it will take some time to hang it online...


----------



## ElSmoko (Feb 10, 2019)

kicku said:


> As I wrote before, YOU MUST burn the files with clone cd software, otherwise will not work. And you MUST CHOOSE the CCD file. The files have inside corrupted data ( which is a protection ), DO NOT burn with other software or mount as virtual image because will not work.4


Aha, sorry, I didn't realise I wouldn't be able to see the data files in the image.

If you do get it together as a torrent, I will gladly seed it *forever* :wave:


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

ElSmoko said:


> Aha, sorry, I didn't realise I wouldn't be able to see the data files in the image.
> 
> If you do get it together as a torrent, I will gladly seed it *forever* :wave:


Very well, here is the magnet of the torrent, use it with utorrent or anyelse software for torrents.

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:5F8E61D7F64D03E...http://open.tracker.thepiratebay.org/announce

or .torrent file:

https://gofile.io/?c=5P0bcJ


----------



## ElSmoko (Feb 10, 2019)

Doh, I can't connect to that tracker  Sorry.


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

*Updated magnet*

Try again please.
I've updated the trackers list and magnet link.
Already tryed from another location and works for me.

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1CB7F99AFE32834...tr=udp://tracker.opentrackr.org:1337/announce

or torrent file here:

https://gofile.io/?c=3V8mo1


----------



## ElSmoko (Feb 10, 2019)

Got it. Awesome, thanks for your efforts!


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

Has anyone managed to obtain an NAR SW 9923 CD from a dealer?


----------



## Juhani (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine does loop error, especially if stopped for short like fill up, and only when its been on over hour before= warm.
I tried this and made CD, but it says that: "update not possible software on disc sama as allready installed" Damn.
Sometimes it will try to boot up even you stop and lock car.
Any ideas what now? I have checked that fan Zab fan works and opened it and cleaned all ribboncable connections, no chance.


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

In the past I've got one unit with loop fault.
Also checked everything on it but with no success, maybe a little.
Checked all solderings on various pcb's, connectors. Resoldered almost all parts subject to warm or big components that could create cold soldering due to vibrations.
Cleaned cpu's and put on it new thermal grease ( that thing instead improved ) and the looping was minor.

There is something that will fix definitively this problem, I am sure. There is lot's of hits around internet with repairs for this unit, obviusly no one will say what they're doing to fix this fault.

Good luck.


----------



## Juhani (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, its really frustrating when it happens, you cant adjust temp, nothing, and then sometimes it plays in 40sec sequence radio or what ever was on on what ever volume that was on, does not take any commands. Once it just finally booted after two hours of driving, Rds problem? Is there anything you can do with vcds, it does not show any error there.
Havent tried to take fuse out, next time I try that. I also looked boards and solderings even with magnifier they look real good.


----------



## Explose (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello all.

The same problem with sound - off, volume - stuck.

Can someone reupload CD?

I would appreciate it. ⭐


----------



## Vlasta VW Cabrio (Dec 28, 2021)

kicku said:


> I was searching for this cd without success.
> Now that i had it, i want to share it.
> 
> Keep in mind, it must be burned with Clone cd by choosing the ccd file inside, at lowest speed, on audio cd, otherwise the cd will not be good.
> ...





kicku said:


> I was searching for this cd without success.
> Now that i had it, i want to share it.
> 
> Keep in mind, it must be burned with Clone cd by choosing the ccd file inside, at lowest speed, on audio cd, otherwise the cd will not be good.
> ...


Hello..file link deleted. Can you resend or pm me file thank you..I have an 04 phaeton that needs update


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Vlasta VW Cabrio said:


> Hello..file link deleted. Can you resend or pm me file thank you..I have an 04 phaeton that needs update


If I remember correctly, this is for the 2005 and up only.

If you apply the patch to the 2004 ZAB, it changes the button assignments. Do you have a PHONE button? You will after the update but it will say MAP. 

Read post #17 for a chart to check your VIN. I guess some 2004 had the later software but check the VIN.

If the patch doesn't take, you can brick the ZAB. If I remember correctly dealers have bricked the ZAB using original VW CDs. At least if they brick it, they fix it. If they refuse to update it, it's probably because of the risk of bricking it.

Read all of the threads on updating the ZAB.

Mine is a 2004 W12 and here is the ZAB info from VCDS:
(If you have a V8, the coding is different but the software should still be 0188)

Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2447C247E4CD47012B3-5140

No fault code found.

Here is the NAV:

Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 AX
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 02172 444 52168
VCID: 0A1B8CFF6629F17131F-5140

No fault code found.


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah can someone repost a link for making the CD and instructions? I had an official one around somewhere but can't find it! Aaargh.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

See post #13:

(3) Firmware Updates | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------



## Explose (Nov 11, 2021)

Seriously? No one can reshare CD?
Maybe someone got link where can i buy CD? Spoken with delaer - no luck.


----------



## Olav-Black-W12 (Oct 12, 2020)

Explose said:


> Seriously? No one can reshare CD?
> Maybe someone got link where can i buy CD? Spoken with delaer - no luck.


I could share it I guess if I want to (would have to make an image file first) but it seems alot of you new members fail to read all the threads what could happen if you install the wrong firmware!

Eric tried several times to warn you about it but apperently nobody was listening, you WILL brick your system if it isn't from 2005 and up. After that it is useless and has to be replaced...
The same goes if you already have tried something (foolish) and experiencing faults/errors/non working unit.


----------



## Explose (Nov 11, 2021)

Olav-Black-W12 said:


> I could share it I guess if I want to (would have to make an image file first) but it seems alot of you new members fail to read all the threads what could happen if you install the wrong firmware!
> 
> Eric tried several times to warn you about it but apperently nobody was listening, you WILL brick your system if it isn't from 2005 and up. After that it is useless and has to be replaced...
> The same goes if you already have tried something (foolish) and experiencing faults/errors/non working unit.


I have 2005. phaeton.


----------



## Olav-Black-W12 (Oct 12, 2020)

Explose said:


> I have 2005. phaeton.


I am sorry, I didn't get that from your profile. You really should update it 😉
Anyway; I was hoping I had the image file on my laptop or at least have the cd still in my laptop bag but no luck. At the moment I'm in Australia recovering from something I won't you trouble with, when I get back to Europe I will put it online. Sorry again for the wait but that's how it is.

But..and this is an important one; if you already have problems with your system -and it seems like you do- you might not be able to update it in any way.
Updates only work on 100% working units I'm afraid.


----------



## Explose (Nov 11, 2021)

Olav-Black-W12 said:


> I am sorry, I didn't get that from your profile. You really should update it 😉
> Anyway; I was hoping I had the image file on my laptop or at least have the cd still in my laptop bag but no luck. At the moment I'm in Australia recovering from something I won't you trouble with, when I get back to Europe I will put it online. Sorry again for the wait but that's how it is.
> 
> But..and this is an important one; if you already have problems with your system -and it seems like you do- you might not be able to update it in any way.
> Updates only work on 100% working units I'm afraid.


Thanks mate, will update my profile 
Lets see if update will be possible.
I hope it gets better soon. Good luck.


----------



## Olav-Black-W12 (Oct 12, 2020)

Explose said:


> Thanks mate, will update my profile
> Lets see if update will be possible.
> I hope it gets better soon. Good luck.


I have asked my brother to download it from my PC at home and send it to me so I could upload it to my Mediafire account. So here it is. I haven't used it myself because I don't have the need for it, my system is working well but it should be for 2005 and up. I hope it works for you.








firmph protected game mode


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## Explose (Nov 11, 2021)

Good stuff.
Thank you very much. 🙏


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

Also word to the wise - if you're doing an update, make sure you have the car running or a power source hooked up to the battery. If the car shuts down the ZAB in the middle of the update it might brick the unit.


----------



## chocochrispi (May 29, 2021)

Here is another copy you can burn with ultraiso









152.77 MB file on MEGA







mega.nz


----------

